# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  "Безопасный браузер" Browzar

## SDA

Вниманию интернет-пользователей представлен новый браузер Browzar http://www.browzar.com/ , который позволяет скрывать следы сетевой активности, пишет viruslist.com. http://www.viruslist.com/ru/news?id=197190568 Как отмечают авторы издания, новый «приватный» браузер, вероятно, понравится обычным пользователям и не понравится системным администраторам. В отличие от Internet Explorer или Mozilla Firefox, Browzar не сохраняет никакой информации о том, что искал пользователь, какие сайты он посещал или какие файлы скачивал. Browzar работает по такому же принципу, как и остальные браузеры — взаимодействует с веб-серверами, принимает от них куки и апплеты. Однако, как только пользователь закрывает сессию, все куки, список посещенных ресурсов и кэш исчезают.

Однако, как пишет webplanet.ru, специалисты выяснили, что информация хоть формально и удаляется с диска, может быть легко восстановлена при помощи простых утилит, доступных любому более-менее продвинутому пользователю. По мнению экспертов из SANS Institute, наилучшей альтернативой Browzar была бы программа Sandboxie, которая позволяет запускать программы в виртуальной «песочнице» (chroot). Между тем разработчики браузера отвергают все обвинения в свой адрес, но говорят, что готовы выслушать мнения критиков.
http://www.viruslist.com/ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

Я не очень понял  какую роль в этом браузере играет безопасность ?
Фильтра сайтов нет , зон безопасности нет , отключение скриптов и аплетов невозможно . Куки и все посещённые сайты и так можно почистить   :Wink:

----------


## Naz

Мне не нравиться абсолютно.
Использует ИЕ. Г-но.

----------


## maXmo

хмм...

----------


## DVi

maXmo, угу. Это единственная функция этого браузара  :Smiley: 



> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> What is Browzar?
> 
> Browzar is an IE shell browser that allows you to surf the internet with privacy.  It doesn’t save any cache, history, cookies or use auto-complete, it protects your privacy while you are online.

----------

